# Sewills Pilot Chronograph



## baltimate007 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,

Has anybody any imformation on a company called Sewills?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.sewills.com/

google is your friend 

Joseph Sewills & Sons was a Liverpool based watch and clock company that produced precision marine instruments and chronometers, clocks and watches from around 1800 until the firm's final demise in 2000.

Sewills manufactured ship's clocks for the British maritime industry, and was known as the "Maker to the Admiralty."

In later years, Sewills produced British-designed Swiss-Made watches.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

The brand is now owned by eddie platt's of timefactors. So watch this space (or that place  ) 4 some new model's at some point


----------



## Bassplayer (Jul 29, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> The brand is now owned by eddie platt's of timefactors. So watch this space (or that place  ) 4 some new model's at some point


I own a Sewills wristwatch and have done since buying it new in 1992 from sewills showroom at the Albert Dock, Liverpool. Prior to this they were based about 100 yards from my office in Exchange Street East L2.

More recently they were bought out and moved to a grotty little showroom on a run down industrial estate in Sefton, near Maghull, West lancs (about 9miles outide Liverpool). I visited once to look for a departing gift for a trustee of the charity I work for, I left without ordering anything as it all appeared to be tat rebranded to bear a once proud and historical manufacturers name.

My father has an oak mounted set of ships chronometer and barometer set, brass cased, made by Sewills of Liverpool when they did actually make their own ship's instruments. Fabulous workmanship.

I like Eddie's work and I really hope that he does the name proud. I'll be on his case if not!!!!


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

there was one on sale on another forum two days ago, as i am not a member i could not buy it, priced Â£35.


----------

